# Doom3 Performance Problem

## hoschi

Hallo,

erstmal, ich bin ganz zufrieden mit der Performance!

Außer ich starte Doom3 zum zweiten mal, in der gleichen X-Session, also ohne Neustart von X, dazu später mehr.

Ich habe ca. 41FPS, bei:

1280x1024

Hight Quality + maximale Details usw.

2xAA

8xAF

OpenGL Flipping ist aktiviert

System ist ein recht aktuelles Gentoo + Doom mit aktuellem Patch:

Vanilla-Kernel 2.6.9 (ich habe von einem Bug gehört?)

Nvidia Deto 66.29

Xorg 6.8.0

Enlightenment

----

Athlon-XP 3200+

GeForce 6600GT

VIA KT880 (KERNEL AGP-Treiber)

1024MB RAM

So, wie gesagt starte ich mit "timeDemo demo1 usecache" den Benchmark, und erhalte 41FPS (sogar fast ohne Messungenauigkeiten). Schließe ich Doom3 und öffne es wieder, dann bekomme ich nur noch ca. 28 FPS. Ich muss erst wieder Xorg neustarten, damits "rund" läuft, am Nvidia-Modul mache ich dagegen nichts.

Ich finde das schon sehr komisch  :Sad: 

Danke im voraus

----------

## Melchior

Hi

bei den Quali-Einstellungen und einer 6600er klingen 41fps eigentlich recht viel.

Wievel müsste man den haben?

hier haste Richtwerte, allerdings aus Windows.

http://www.de.tomshardware.com/graphic/20041118/geforce-6600gt-agp-09.html

MfG

----------

## hoschi

Oh, Danke, 

ich verstehe das jetzt als Lob für Linux und meine Person  :Very Happy: 

Ich meine eher den Performance-Einbruch, der, wie ich jetzt weiß, scheinbar nur Auftritt, wenn man z.B. na ja, keine Ahnung  :Sad: 

Wenn ich mit SIM oder Firefox arbeite und Doom3 wieder öffne, ist er so schnell wie vorher, also schön gemütliche 41 FPS  :Smile: 

Ich glaube langsam Nvidia-Settings ist daran Schuld, ich muss mir das auch mal anschauen.

Kann eigentlich jeder von euch Screenshots in Doom3 machen, bei mir zickt er da seit neuestem, ich weiß leider nicht seit wann genau  :Sad: 

----------

## Benson

Anscheinend gibt es einen Bug im 6629 Treiber der die Speicherzuweisung des AGP-Speichers ausbremst. Bin nicht sicher ob der schon im ebuild drin ist... Auch ohne Garantie ob damit Doom schneller rennt, den Hinweis habe ich von holarse.de im Zusammenhang mit HL2&Cedega...

rgds

Benson

----------

## hoschi

Ohh, das klingt sogar plausibel!

Denn als ich gar keinen AGP-Treiber aktiv hatte (weder Treiber noch Kernel), hatte ich erstaunlicher weise fast die gleichen Frameraten. Ich schau gleich mal auf holarse.de vorbei  :Very Happy: 

Danke

PS: Dann heisst es mal wieder, wie damals, als Ruler noch Ruler waren, Zocker noch Zocker waren, Skiller noch Skiller waren, newbs noch newbs waren: Wann kommt der nächste Detonator  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Macumba

wie wärs, einfach (z.b. mit gdm) zwei x-sessions (z.b. auf f7 und f :Cool:  zu öffnen.

Dann kannst du einfach doom3 laufen lassen, und nebenbei noch surfen

----------

